# OMG Baby Doll at Sands



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Look at this girl who's going to be 3 pounds grown...is she not melt your heart baby doll??!!

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

http://www.sandsmaltese.com

(Goto Puppies page, scroll down, she's on the top right...for some reason there is no separate URL for puppies)


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

lol i just posted a thread about this. 

she is beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oops!! Sorry!!

You need to get this doll now....She's tiny and sooo cute!! You never know how long it will take to find another one like this....


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

lol. i just got off the phone with her breeder. she may be the one. :wub: :wub:

making sure i can get everything else in order...

will keep you posted!!! ahhhhh :excited!!!: arty:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 4 2010, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881768


> lol. i just got off the phone with her breeder. she may be the one. :wub: :wub:
> 
> making sure i can get everything else in order...
> 
> will keep you posted!!! ahhhhh :excited!!!: arty:[/B]


How exciting!! She is such a doll :wub: :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

That is one gorgeous puppy!!! :wub: :smheat:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 4 2010, 08:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881768


> lol. i just got off the phone with her breeder. she may be the one. :wub: :wub:
> 
> making sure i can get everything else in order...
> 
> will keep you posted!!! ahhhhh :excited!!!: arty:[/B]


Yay!!!! She is too cute!!!!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

sooo everything seems to be falling into place. 

i'm waiting for some more pictures from amy (she's having a little internet trouble). but, unless there's any huge issue that those pictures convey, i think i'll be going to pick her up a week from now. 

i am walking on air right now. :yahoo:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

so cute! :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 4 2010, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881811


> sooo everything seems to be falling into place.
> 
> i'm waiting for some more pictures from amy (she's having a little internet trouble). but, unless there's any huge issue that those pictures convey, i think i'll be going to pick her up a week from now.
> 
> i am walking on air right now. :yahoo:[/B]


she's adorable! hope you get her!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is really lovely. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 4 2010, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881811


> sooo everything seems to be falling into place.
> 
> i'm waiting for some more pictures from amy (she's having a little internet trouble). but, unless there's any huge issue that those pictures convey, i think i'll be going to pick her up a week from now.
> 
> i am walking on air right now. :yahoo:[/B]


Have my fingers crossed  I'll have Tyler cross his paws too.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 5 2010, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881811


> sooo everything seems to be falling into place.
> 
> i'm waiting for some more pictures from amy (she's having a little internet trouble). but, unless there's any huge issue that those pictures convey, i think i'll be going to pick her up a week from now.
> 
> i am walking on air right now. :yahoo:[/B]


Good luck!! She's such a beautiful girl!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 4 2010, 10:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881859


> QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Feb 4 2010, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=881811





> sooo everything seems to be falling into place.
> 
> i'm waiting for some more pictures from amy (she's having a little internet trouble). but, unless there's any huge issue that those pictures convey, i think i'll be going to pick her up a week from now.
> 
> i am walking on air right now. :yahoo:[/B]


Have my fingers crossed  I'll have Tyler cross his paws too. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Me too!


----------

